# POSTMATES missing earnings and referral incentive issues



## ACCiNEED (Feb 22, 2015)

So had order was unable to complete due to customer never answered door or calls when tried to drop off. So CS cancelled order said would be credited for earnings still in this but never was had email twice into support go get corrected. Then being told I was paid duplicate referral incentive in Oct and so they pulled out $50 due to error but they are unable to say who was duplicated cause they didn't track by name. So trust them and give us back $50. So trust level is fallen with Postmates lately.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

free lunch at least


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Baron VonStudley said:


> free lunch at least


yep paid in food


----------

